# Most annoying accent



## csb (Aug 15, 2016)

I was talking to a lady Saturday night and I was trying to place her accent. She then volunteered she's from Northern Illinois (not Chicago) and I thought, "This has got to be the most annoying accent in America."

Then I wondered what other people can't stand. 

I'd like to give a runner's up mention to whatever that Boston accent is that makes people sound ever so slightly like they are deaf. Not like the stereotypical Boston- there's a subset.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 15, 2016)

you mean the loud, obnoxious, arrogant Boston accent?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 15, 2016)

I think every poll has it the Midwest accent (wherever that is actually)??


----------



## csb (Aug 15, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> you mean the loud, obnoxious, arrogant Boston accent?


No, it legitimately sounds like the person has a speech impediment, much like how a deaf person talks. The first time I heard it was on TV, when CT was on The Real World-Paris back in the early 2000s. The next time I heard it was co-worker's spouse. It's like the normal Boston accent, but like they are biting their tongue while trying to speak.


----------



## csb (Aug 15, 2016)

And nothing against speech impediments- this is about an accent that gives someone a speech impediment.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 15, 2016)

hey now...I've never understood what people think a Chicago accent is...I know there are certain words that are typical chicagoan. and I have been told i had a chicago accent I haven't the foggiest what it is


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 15, 2016)

I don't mind the Boston accent, but the female (loud) version is  no -go - on the same level as a female New Jersey accent..

we had a guy from Boston in Basic Training and the drill sgt's were always making him read stuff so they could have some fun at his accents expense..


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 15, 2016)

I can't stand the uneducated southern Illinois mouth full of cotton I can't understand a word you are saying accent.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 15, 2016)

Tom Menino was a long time Boston Mayor whose speech was always slurred.  He had the unofficial nickname "Mumbles" because he was hard to understand.  His succesor (and current mayor) Marty Walsh sounds almost as bad.


----------



## P-E (Aug 15, 2016)

A vendor from the south thought I had a Boston accent.   No one from the western side of the state where I grew up has the accent.   Wonder if it is contagious.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 15, 2016)

The British accent that Russell Brand sports. That's the worst.


----------



## csb (Aug 15, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> hey now...I've never understood what people think a Chicago accent is...I know there are certain words that are typical chicagoan. and I have been told i had a chicago accent I haven't the foggiest what it is


Chicago is both nasally and flat to my ears. It lacks all the charm of the northern states around it, like Michigan, Wisconsin, and just sounds clangy to me.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm not sure I find any particular accent annoying, but I can't f'ng stand people who adopt an accent for the sake of making themselves out to be something they are not.  For example just about every pickup truck driving cowboy-hat wearing westerner and now Alaskan, who all talk like they're from the south, but I know damn well that people before them from these same places never talked that way. ldman:


----------



## DuckFlats (Aug 15, 2016)

Anyone ever seen Alaskan Bush People on Discovery? That's got to be the worst.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 15, 2016)

Dleg said:


> I can't f'ng stand people who adopt an accent for the sake of making themselves out to be something they are not.


Ever heard Hillary give a stump speech in the South?


----------



## Supe (Aug 16, 2016)

Dleg said:


> I'm not sure I find any particular accent annoying, but I can't f'ng stand people who adopt an accent for the sake of making themselves out to be something they are not.  For example just about every pickup truck driving cowboy-hat wearing westerner and now Alaskan, who all talk like they're from the south, but I know damn well that people before them from these same places never talked that way. ldman:


I don't understand doing it deliberately, but on more than one occasion, I will find my speech naturally bias towards a southern drawl when speaking with someone who also has a thick southern accent.  I'm surprised I've been able to stay as neutral as I have in all honesty.


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 16, 2016)

DuckFlats said:


> Anyone ever seen Alaskan Bush People on Discovery? That's got to be the worst.


Isn't that how everybody in Alaska talks?


----------



## DuckFlats (Aug 16, 2016)

The TV said they developed their own accents, and the TV never lies. I have only been to Alaska once, but I don't remember any annoying accents.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 16, 2016)

It's kind of funny, I've got a couple projects in extreme rural areas of CO and I get instant "street Cred" with the farmers and locals for being from the south.

They all tend to dislike people from "the city" I.e. Denver... Even though I am basically a city boy.. I guess (the mild) accent I have makes it appear that I grew up on a farm picking cotton or something...

In the city I think it (accent) makes people think I have a gun in the truck and will probably shoot them or something. So it's really a benefit that way as well


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 16, 2016)

It's kind of funny, I've got a couple projects in extreme rural areas of CO and I get instant "street Cred" with the farmers and locals for being from the south.

They all tend to dislike people from "the city" I.e. Denver... Even though I am basically a city boy.. I guess (the mild) accent I have makes it appear that I grew up on a farm picking cotton or something...

In the city I think it (accent) makes people think I have a gun in the truck and will probably shoot them or something. So it's really a benefit that way as well


----------



## csb (Aug 16, 2016)

"Mild" accent?!

I'm an accent mishmosher, personally. My life began in Maine, my mom is from New Jersey, my dad has a bit of a midwestern twang, and I find all accents kinda fascinating. I admit that Rs are hard to include in my everyday speech, but I try really hard to include them. Living in a military town means there's a lot of accents flying around. 

I find the Rocky Mountains don't have an accent so much as full on vernacular. For instance, a person here would say, "The lawn needs mowed," rather than "The lawn need to be mowed." The be-verb gets left out. 

When TV shows and movies portray us, it's awkward. Taking Chance (http://www.chancephelps.org and http://www.cbsnews.com/news/a-soldiers-story-taking-chance) ends in a small WY town. You would have thought that Dubois was in the middle of Tennessee in the HBO movie that featured Kevin Bacon. 

Fun fact- Matthew Morrison from Glee plays a cowboy in a bar scene in that movie. 

Second fun fact- You can pick out the tourists easily in this state. They're the ones wearing cowboy hats.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 16, 2016)

I have lived in the Boston area all my life.  I don't notice my accent, but when I meet people from out of town, they often comment on it immediately.

I get a chuckle out of hollywood movies based in Boston as the actors seemed to try so hard (pronounced "haaaad") they exaggerate the accent so much it's trully comical.

In true Boston fashion, if you find my accent annoy.  F&amp;%K YOUSE!


----------



## Supe (Aug 16, 2016)

I don't know how exaggerated it is.  I had to stop for directions once in Boston.  Guy talked for about 5 minutes, and I didn't understand a single f*cking word he said.


----------



## willsee (Aug 16, 2016)

When my father in law goes to the Cuban restaurants and tries to order in a spanish accent yet sounds italian


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 16, 2016)

Not necessarily annoying, but usually I can tell pretty quick if someone is from SW Penn, i.e. Shitsburgh, by their accent. Dad grew up there so we would go visit family a lot when I was younger.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 16, 2016)

csb said:


> "Mild" accent?!I'm an accent mishmosher, personally. My life began in Maine, my mom is from New Jersey, my dad has a bit of a midwestern twang, and I find all accents kinda fascinating. I admit that Rs are hard to include in my everyday speech, but I try really hard to include them. Living in a military town means there's a lot of accents flying around.
> 
> I find the Rocky Mountains don't have an accent so much as full on vernacular. For instance, a person here would say, "The lawn needs mowed," rather than "The lawn need to be mowed." The be-verb gets left out.
> 
> ...


Mam, I'm a gonna make you some sweet tea and some apple pie tonight...


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 16, 2016)

Supe said:


> I don't know how exaggerated it is.  I had to stop for directions once in Boston.  Guy talked for about 5 minutes, and I didn't understand a single f*cking word he said.


get the faaaak autta heearre!

This ain't Maine you know.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 16, 2016)

Foregtaboutit....

(That should be one word)


----------



## csb (Aug 16, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> get the faaaak autta heearre!
> 
> This ain't Maine you know.


It's hard to tell, because there's still all these Massholes around.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 16, 2016)

Do y'all have any aay-ggs?

And, no I don't have an awl well in my backyard...it's at the ranch, where I keep my horse.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 16, 2016)

I don't particularly have an accent (I'm from NE Florida), but can drop into a southern drawl pretty easily. And, yes, I can confirm that RG has a "mild" southern accent. If you have ever been to SW Georgia/Alabammy/Mississippi, you know I speak the truth.

The most annoying accent to me (hardest to understand) is Louisiana Creole/Cajun. Most grating on my nerves is the NJ/NY accent. Which is funny, because that is where my dad is from...luckily, he doesn't have a strong accent.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 16, 2016)

Another annoyance, when someone with a latin american background over emphasizes a spanish word/name a la miss america pageant. Quite annoying.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 17, 2016)

Unless it's spoken by Selma Hayek in a bikini on my back porch


----------



## Supe (Aug 17, 2016)

FLBuff PE said:


> I don't particularly have an accent (I'm from NE Florida), but can drop into a southern drawl pretty easily. And, yes, I can confirm that RG has a "mild" southern accent. If you have ever been to SW Georgia/Alabammy/Mississippi, you know I speak the truth.
> 
> *The most annoying accent to me (hardest to understand) is Louisiana Creole/Cajun*. Most grating on my nerves is the NJ/NY accent. Which is funny, because that is where my dad is from...luckily, he doesn't have a strong accent.


----------



## csb (Aug 17, 2016)

At a conference years ago, I found myself drinking with some consultants. The one was from Louisiana and I swear he was not speaking English toward the end. I kept turning to people to see if they could interpret.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 17, 2016)

Precisely.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 17, 2016)

my wife family is from south Georgia, they think I talk like a yankee, they have what I call an "accent"


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 17, 2016)

The Cajun accent is definitely hard to pick up on. I've got a hint of an accent still and most people out here always ask where I'm from the first time I talk to them. No one is ever surprised when I say from the South. I don't know that I'd call it an accent or more vernacular, but Hawaiians have a unique way of talking. For instance, if they are asking you to try to find a solution to a problem, they will say "Try see..." instead of something like "Try to see if you...". If you can't do it, they will say "If can't, that's okay." Those are just two of the many things that are typical out here. That, and the "Ya/Yeah" said after almost every statement.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 17, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> The Cajun accent is definitely hard to pick up on. I've got a hint of an accent still and most people out here always ask where I'm from the first time I talk to them. No one is ever surprised when I say from the South. I don't know that I'd call it an accent or more vernacular, but Hawaiians have a unique way of talking. For instance, if they are asking you to try to find a solution to a problem, they will say "Try see..." instead of something like "Try to see if you...". If you can't do it, they will say "If can't, that's okay." Those are just two of the many things that are typical out here. That, and the "Ya/Yeah" said after almost every statement.


finally tired of using all those vowels so they shorthand everything?!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 18, 2016)

Ya


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Aug 24, 2016)

Supe said:


> I don't understand doing it deliberately, but on more than one occasion, I will find my speech naturally bias towards a southern drawl when speaking with someone who also has a thick southern accent.  I'm surprised I've been able to stay as neutral as I have in all honesty.


Seriously, I'm orig from Louisiana and had the "Cajun" accent until I moved to Texas. When I first moved here, I couldn't understand anyone. Now I have picked up that distinct Texas drawl! People around me sound normal, and my Louisiana fam and friends sound a little off.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Aug 24, 2016)

csb said:


> At a conference years ago, I found myself drinking with some consultants. The one was from Louisiana and I swear he was not speaking English toward the end. I kept turning to people to see if they could interpret.


He may not have been, many from Louisiana are bilingual. If he was drinking....well if he was drunk, no. He was speaking Cajun French.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Aug 30, 2016)

One word I may say in a Texas accent, but do not pronounce like a native Texan.

Arab....just heard a guy pronounce it Aa-raaab.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 30, 2016)

there is a town in South GA named "ARABI" but its also pronounces AYYYY RAB


----------



## csb (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that if you think the Middle East is all the same and interchange "towel heads" with "Moslims" and whatnot, you probably say it Long A  Arab.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 30, 2016)

Surely Ray Stevens wouldn't steer us wrong:


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 30, 2016)

He left out the goat molesting?


----------

